# Cyclogest pessaries how long to take them



## jamm (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been told by my hospital even if pregnant on day 14 they don't see benefit of continuing taking the pessaries.

I was told by embryologist to take them for 3 months - confused

Help....


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Jamm

My clinic says to use pessaries to the end of the first trimester.... I'd call your hospital and ask for clarification...

Good luck! Cecilie


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Jamm, 

I believe it's different, depending on which clinic/hospital you're at.  When my husband and I were at Barts I know they have a three month pessary policy.  However, where we're at now they only use them for the 2ww.  So don't worry, it's obviously not tooooo crucial but I would defo check with your clinic to see what they advise.

Good luck,

Henri


----------



## Cameron (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi,

I have just started taking Cyclogest and was told by my clinic to take 1 the evening of my EC and then continue for another 12 days!  I really think it just depends on the clinic that you attend.

Good luck

Cammie


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am on cyclogest too and have been told that i have to take it until the first tri if i get a bfp


----------



## PippaA (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, 
My clinic has said continue until the end of the first trimester but I'm also under Dr Beer, the American immunology guru, & his advice it to continue taking 2 x 400mg pessaries a day so I'm going to do that. Under Dr Beer I have to have my progesterone levels checked regular. He is looking for a reading above 20. Mine is in the hundreds & he is happy with that so it doesn't seem as if you can have too much. 
Since getting my BFP I've been able to get the pessaries on NHS prescription so I'm able to save a few pennies!

Good luck

Pippa


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Pippa

Can you just tell me, did you go to your gp when you got your bfp and ask if they would
prescribe the cyclogest for you, I am thinking of doing that as they do work out expensive.

Cheryl x


----------



## PippaA (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Cheryl
The day afer I got my BFP I went directly to the GP to get a prescription for as many drugs as I could- I told them that now I was pregnant (took BFP test and early scan) I was under the care of the NHS. I asked for and got Clexane injections , Cyclogest and Progynova- I had to pay the prescription charge this time but I filled out a form there and then to register for an exemption certificate (I now have free prescriptions and dental treatment for 1 year after my due date). If you don't ask you don't get- the NHS have given me NOTHING up till now (even charging me to sign Welfare of the Child forms) so I intend to make up for it. I have been paying in for 15+ years.
Good luck


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Pippa and all the best for a happy health pregnancy 

Cheryl x


----------



## jamm (Sep 6, 2005)

I have called up my hospital for clarity over why conflicting policies for different hospitals.  The hospital I am with which said to only take cyclogest for 2 weeks say their tests have proved that if you are pregnant then you produce enough progesterone anyway

Still worried as don't know why hospitals whom advise to take for three months viewpoint, if producing enough progesterone are there any other benefits of cyclogest.

I am probably jumping the gun as havnt even tested yet test is Saturday


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi

I was told to take cyclogest pessaries for 3months if we got a BFP.  To stop them only if we got a BFN.

Carol


----------

